# Ever since I met you, I can’t stop thinking about you



## cyclist5000

Hi, I'd like to give this to a girl, and she speaks english, but I think she would understand it better in writing.  If this could be translated to Hebrew, by multiple posts, that would be great...I'd like it to be VERY accurate.  thanks.



> Ever since I met you, I can’t stop thinking about you, and since then, I truly believe in Love at first sight.  I don’t know why, but I feel so connected with you, like it was meant to be.  I feel like I would do anything for you.  I would convert, just to be with you.  I would be with you forever.  My heart belongs to you.  I need to know if you feel the same way, or if it was just to sell the product to me?  That is ok if you don’t want to be with me, or if you don’t feel the same way.  I just need to know how you honestly feel, and if there might be some chance for destiny to bring us together.  If not, please, always remember me.  You will never leave my heart.
> 
> Love,
> Jason
> 
> Quote:
> 
> “People come into your life for a reason, a season, or a lifetime.
> When you figure out which one it is, you will know what to do.”


----------



## cfu507

מאז שהכרתי אותך אני לא מצליח להפסיק לחשוב עליך, ומאז אני בכנות מאמין באהבה ממבט ראשון. איני יודע למה, אך אני מרגיש קשור אליך, כאילו שזה מה שצריך לקרות. אני מרגיש כמו מי שיעשה הכל למענך. אמיר את דתי למענך, רק להיות איתך. להיות איתך לנצח. הלב שלי שייך לך.
אני צריך לדעת אם את מרגישה את אותו הדבר, או שמא היה זה רק כדי למכור לי את המוצר. זה בסדר אם את לא מעוניינת להיות איתי, או אם את לא מרגישה כמוני. אני רק צריך לדעת איך את באמת מרגישה כלפיי והאם ישנו, ולו סיכוי קטן, שנהיה ביחד. אם לא, בבקשה תמיד זכרי אותי. את לעולם לא תצאי מליבי.

אוהב,
ג'סון

For a female:
"אנשים נכנסים לחיינו מסיבה כלשהי, לתקופה כלשהי או לכל החיים. כאשר תביני לשם מה הופיעו, תדעי מה לעשות"
"אנשים נכנסים לחיינו מסיבה כלשהי, לתקופה כלשהי או לכל החיים. כאשר תביני את הסיבה לבואם, תדעי מה לעשות"

For a male:
"אנשים נכנסים לחיינו מסיבה כלשהי, לתקופה כלשהי או לכל החיים. כאשר תבין לשם מה הופיעו, תדע מה לעשות"​


----------



## Mjolnir

I don't know if this is against the forum rules, but I'll have a go...

מאז שפגשתי אותך, אני לא יכול להפסיק לחשוב עליך, ומאז אני באמת מאמין באהבה ממבט ראשון. אני לא יודע למה, אבל אני מרגיש כל כך מחובר אליך, כאילו זה נועד להיות. אני מרגיש כאילו אני אעשה הכל בשבילך. אני אתגייר, רק כדי להיות איתך. אני אהיה איתך לנצח. לבי שייך לך. אני צריך לדעת אם את מרגישה אותו הדבר, או אם זה רק היה כדי למכור לי את המוצר? זה בסדר אם את לא רוצה להיות איתי, או אם את לא מרגישה אותו הדבר. אני רק צריך לדעת איך את מרגישה באמת, ואם יש סיכוי שהגורל יחבר בינינו. אם לא, בבקשה, תמיד תזכרי אותי. את לעולם לא תעזבי את ליבי.

אוהב,
ג'ייסון

"אנשים נכנסים לחיינו מסיבה כלשהי, לעונה כלשהי, או לכל החיים.
כאשר תביני למה הם נכנסו, את תדעי מה לעשות."

I see cfu has already posted a translation while I was writing, but after all this, I'm not gonna delete my post... ​


----------



## cyclist5000

are all of these posts pretty similar?... I'd hate to use one of them, only to have a different one be more accurate.  ...And one problem: do i just print it directly? I don't think WORD will copy and paste it directly.


----------



## Mjolnir

Yeah, they're very similar.

If your Word doesn't support Hebrew then yes, just print it directly from the web page.


----------



## cfu507

cyclist5000 said:


> I just need to know how you honestly feel, and if there might be some chance for destiny to bring us together.


 
My post and Mjolnir's are similar. There is a difference between our posts in this sentence. 
I didn't use the word "destiny". You wrote "I want to know..if" which ,means that you ask her if... 
Destiny is not under her control. Her wants, desires and feelings are under her control. I found it a little odd to ask her if she think that there is a chance for destiny...
Destiny can make you meet each other, as a start, but making her stay with you depends on you both.

I wrote:
"..and if there is a chance, and even a little chance, that we will be together. " - Here it is her decision, not destiny's. 

Hope you understand what I'm trying to say.

Also, I had to tell you WOW and I hope it will work for you. Good luck!


----------



## cyclist5000

Wow cfu507, thanks so much.  I hope it works out for me too.  Where are you from?  Are you american? Jewish?  Perhaps you could keep in touch and help me.  
Also, for your translation, what is that part at the bottom about "For a Female", "For a male" ?  Thanks.


----------



## cfu507

cyclist5000 said:


> Wow cfu507, thanks so much. I hope it works out for me too. Where are you from? Are you american? Jewish?


 
Chat is against the rules too. We broke so many rules here. I'm pretty sure that this theard is going to be deleted. 



> Perhaps you could keep in touch and help me. ?


 
I'm here to help. Feel free to ask any question and I'll do my best.



> Also, for your translation, what is that part at the bottom about "For a Female", "For a male" ? Thanks.


 
I'm sure that Mjolnir will explain it better. 
We write verbs and adjectives differently for male and female. For example, the verb know (from your post):
If you want to say it to a man/boy: תדע
If you want to say it to a woman/girl: תדעי


By the way, I like the quote you wrote and believe it is true.

Sorry that I didn't mention it before. I gave you two options for the female version


----------



## cyclist5000

So for the female version, That whole thing isn't a single entry? ...there are two different options?  What's the diff between them?


----------



## Mjolnir

cyclist5000 said:


> So for the female version, That whole thing isn't a single entry? ...there are two different options?  What's the diff between them?



Different words, same meaning. Both lines are fine, I personally prefer cfu's first line over the second.


----------



## cfu507

cfu507 said:


> For a female:
> "אנשים נכנסים לחיינו מסיבה כלשהי, לתקופה כלשהי או לכל החיים. כאשר תביני *לשם מה הופיעו*, תדעי מה לעשות"
> 
> "אנשים נכנסים לחיינו מסיבה כלשהי, לתקופה כלשהי או לכל החיים. כאשר תביני *את הסיבה לבואם*, תדעי מה לעשות"​


 
I emphasized the difference in my text. There is no difference in the meaning of the two options. 
In the first option: לשם מה = for what. הופיעו = they appeared.
Mjolnir wrote you: למה נכנסו = for what they came in.

In the second option: את הסיבה = the reson, לבואם = for their coming.


----------



## cfu507

Mjolnir said:


> Different words, same meaning. Both lines are fine, I personally prefer cfu's first line over the second.


 
Thank you Mjolnir.

cyclist5000, I didn't want to say it, but now I will:
לשם מה is better than למה. So you can write: לשם מה הופיעו or לשם מה נכנסו.

If you have problems where to change הופיעו and נכנסו in my first sentence - send a sign.


----------



## cyclist5000

is it ok if I just leave the original as it is?  Or should I change it?  Its literally a foreign language to me so I can't really tell where to change it.  I don't want to mess it up.


----------



## cfu507

cyclist5000 said:


> is it ok if I just leave the original as it is? Or should I change it? Its literally a foreign language to me so I can't really tell where to change it. I don't want to mess it up.


 

Follow you heart. Choose any language you want, give her both of them... 
This is your call!
We made an effort here, something that we weren't supposed to do. If the moderators get money for every post they delete, they earned a pretty penny here. 


Here it is again with the changes:

מאז שהכרתי אותך אני לא מצליח להפסיק לחשוב עליך, ומאז אני בכנות מאמין באהבה ממבט ראשון. איני יודע למה, אך אני מרגיש קשור אליך, כאילו שזה מה שצריך היה לקרות. אני מרגיש כמו מי שיעשה הכל למענך. אתגייר למענך, רק להיות איתך. להיות איתך לנצח. הלב שלי שייך לך.אני צריך לדעת אם את מרגישה את אותו הדבר, או שמא היה זה רק כדי למכור לי את המוצר. זה בסדר אם את לא מעוניינת להיות איתי או לא מרגישה כמוני. אני רק צריך לדעת איך את באמת מרגישה כלפיי והאם ישנו סיכוי שנהיה ביחד. אם לא, בבקשה תמיד זכרי אותי. את לעולם לא תצאי מליבי.​ 
אוהב,
ג'סון​ 
אנשים נכנסים לחיינו מסיבה כלשהי, לתקופה כלשהי או לכל החיים. כאשר תביני לשם מה נכנסו, תדעי מה לעשות.​


----------

